# Tomboys vs Femboys?



## Ames (Apr 30, 2011)

Which do you think is hotter?

My vote's going towards tomboys.  Fucking awesome people.


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

I like girls who act like girls, thank you.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait-wait. Tomboys as in naturally feminine people preferring a life of slightly more masculine behavior and/or style? Femboys as in naturally masculine people preferring a life of slightly more feminine behavior and/or style?

If those are my choices, Tomboy all the way. Mostly because I am one. Femboys actually deter me; a bit of a turn off. Not even sure why; I guess I just like manly men. 0__o


----------



## Leon (Apr 30, 2011)

Both are equally attractive to me.


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> I like girls who act like girls, thank you.


 
You like perpetually paranoid, stupid, subservient housewives?

Okay.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 30, 2011)

What about a guy who acts like a guy?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> I like girls who act like girls, thank you.


 
same... just switch "Girls" with "Men."


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2011)

I love women who can kick it just as hard as I do. So so few :<. And girly men? Delicious.


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> You like perpetually paranoid, stupid, subservient housewives?
> 
> Okay.


 
Yep.

Those bitches are awesome cooks.

Oh, wait, does liking paintball and rock climbing make my girlfriend a tomboy?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> You like perpetually paranoid, stupid, subservient housewives?
> 
> Okay.


 
Who said girls are all stupid, subservient housewives?

Stereotype much, bro?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yep.
> 
> Those bitches are awesome cooks.


 
... saves on the cost of shoes too, amirite?


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Yep.
> 
> Those bitches are awesome cooks.


 
It's like a walking vagina that also takes care of you!


----------



## Ley (Apr 30, 2011)

Uhm. Tomboys... because I am one..

That and if I'm manlier than I guy I'd date (Happened way too many times), then there's something wrong.

9 times out of 10 they turn gay after me. >_>


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 30, 2011)

Androgyny FTW.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Ley said:


> Uhm. Tomboys... because I am one..
> 
> That and if I'm manlier than I guy I'd date (Happened way too many times), then there's something wrong.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 they turn gay after me. >_>


 
OMG me too!

And to sexist trolls; trolololololololol. I don't take sh*t seriously on the interwenz. XD


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Who said girls are all stupid, subservient housewives?
> 
> Stereotype much, bro?


 
Sshhh. They're gay, they don't know what women are.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 30, 2011)

It all depends on my mood, really. However, I like tomboys just slightly more than femboys. Nothing's hotter than a badass human with tits.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 30, 2011)

Those are actually the types I like. >_>

I like my guys girly, and my women to act a little guyish. :I


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Sshhh. They're gay, they don't know what women are.


 
Aren't they just soulless replicas of men with boobs and a vagina?

Pshh who needs women


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 30, 2011)

Femboys are hotter but tomboys are more fun to be friends with.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> OMG me too!
> 
> And to sexist trolls; trolololololololol. I don't take sh*t seriously on the interwenz. XD


 
Please don't type like that. You sound like a 12 year old.

I like androgyny but I prefer androgynous women. Because I'm a straight man.


----------



## EPSILON (Apr 30, 2011)

So I'm dysfunctional because I don't like either?

Fuck you. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2011)

I like both equally.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

Both are equally stupid and atrocious but femboys are at least 10x more annoying


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Apr 30, 2011)

I would much rather date a tomboy, since I'm not a fan of all this traditionally girly gibberish. Sexually, however, I'd say that femboys are more down my road. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 30, 2011)

Hotter?
Manly men.

As to which I prefer, in general,
then tomboys.
I don't like a lot of the sensitivity, whining, and softness that comes from guys who try to take on feminine stereotypes, because I generally don't like those stereotypes in women, either.
FUCK THE SOFTIES.


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Both are equally stupid and atrocious but femboys are at least 10x more annoying



I know, right?

Whenever a femboy tries to giggle like a girl, it gives me nightmares for a week.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> Please don't type like that. You sound like a 12 year old.



Twas the point, my friend. =3

Honestly, I can't even say either one is prettier. I've seen highly attractive femboys, and then I see the ones that over-do it or ruin it by acting up (Ie; Chris Crocker. Cannot stand him...) Then there are tomboys that are very lovely, even when they don't mean to be.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> Twas the point, my friend. =3


 
It's not even funny ironically. Just... irritating.

Anyways yeah, androgyny is hot, yadda yadda.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

There is a fine line between a twink and a femboy. Twinks are at least... based on my studies... around 50x sexier than femboys


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's not even funny ironically. Just... irritating.



My apologize. I didn't know you felt that way. I didn't intent to irritate anyone. 

Someone want to inform me as to what, exactly, is a twink? Also, how are they different from fems? I'm sorry; I know that's an ignorant question.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> My apologize. I didn't know you felt that way. I didn't intent to irritate anyone.
> 
> Someone want to inform me as to what, exactly, is a twink? Also, how are they different from fems? I'm sorry; I know that's an ignorant question.


 
I thiinkk it's basically a submissive guy.

Edit: And don't worry about it, I'm just a grump.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> My apologize. I didn't know you felt that way. I didn't intent to irritate anyone.
> 
> Someone want to inform me as to what, exactly, is a twink? Also, how are they different from fems? I'm sorry; I know that's an ignorant question.


 Twinks are skinny guys with little-to-no body hair. Usually kind of feminine looking BUT NOT FEMBOYS. They're also bottoms.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b1/SeanR.jpg


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Twinks are skinny guys with little-to-no body hair. Usually kind of feminine looking BUT NOT FEMBOYS. They're also bottoms.



Oooookay! So more "naturally built" and less "added effects"?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> Oooookay! So more "naturally built" and less "added effects"?


 Google image search "twink" with safesearch off.


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

umm, I didn't really know what to vote, I like men with femboy bodies, just not the femboy attitude, They need the figure of a pink wearing limp wristed god and the aggressiveness of a Timber wolf in the middle of a fight with a polar bear >.>

With women, Tomboy all the way, girlie girls drive me insane @.@ also, it's all about the personality with the women, but with the men, they gotta be hot.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

chrest said:


> umm, I didn't really know what to vote, I like men with femboy bodies, just not the femboy attitude, They need the figure of a pink wearing limp wristed god and the aggressiveness of a Timber wolf in the middle of a fight with a polar bear >.>
> 
> With women, Tomboy all the way, girlie girls drive me insane @.@ also, it's all about the personality with the women, but with the men, they gotta be hot.


 Pet peeve
Wolves won't even bother fighting with a polar bear. Wolves are gigantic pussies.


& I like girly girls. I mean I got no problems if a girl wants to dress in baggy clothing - w/e makes her feel comfortable [idk, some girls are self conscious] but I like girls who can dress like a girl without skanking it up with short shorts.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Google image search "twink" with safesearch off.



Ha! Looks like every guy I went to highschool with. =/ 
I think I get now. I think a big difference might be hair length. I think I can handle a femboy with a good haircut, but one with pigtails just seems like a bit much...ya know?

Edit:





Clayton said:


> Pet peeve
> Wolves won't even bother fighting with a polar bear. Wolves are gigantic pussies.



etu, Clayton? =( 
Not that it's not true. Why fight when you can run? I do love the occasional fanciful daydream, though...


----------



## Xenke (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomboy > Femboy anyday.

Which is strange because I like men a lot more than women.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> Ha! Looks like every guy I went to highschool with. =/
> I think I get now. I think a big difference might be hair length. I think I can handle a femboy with a good haircut, but one with pigtails just seems like a bit much...ya know?
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 Yeah. Def. Guys + pigtails = no and im gonna cut them off and fucking strangle him for going outside like that

& I know. I just hate this "WOLFS R CURRAGEOUS" bullshit. They're not.


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah. Def. Guys + pigtails = no and im gonna cut them off and fucking strangle him for going outside like that
> 
> & I know. I just hate this "WOLFS R CURRAGEOUS" bullshit. They're not.


 
If I would have thought about it more I would have said a badger fighting a bear, they've been known to. In fact, better yet, Comparing the ferocity to a member of the Cleoptera family during their mating season would also yield a great comparison


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 30, 2011)

Femboys all the way :3


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

chrest said:


> If I would have thought about it more I would have said a badger fighting a bear, they've been known to. In fact, better yet, Comparing the ferocity to a member of the Cleoptera family during their mating season would also yield a great comparison


 a honey badger fighting anything


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> a honey badger fighting anything


 
Agreed there, Badgers are crazy


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 30, 2011)

Femboys are cute. Love getting my hands on one and manhandling him. They're the funnest to enslave too.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 30, 2011)

irl i can't stand femboys but for some reason as furries i love them lol


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 30, 2011)

Gonna be honest, femboys intimidate the hell out of me. Then again, so do really feminine girls. I have no idea why, might be from getting picked on a bunch by cliquey pretty girls when I was younger. I'm not mad about that anymore or anything but, eh, Pavlov. 

As far as ogling from a distance, though? Tough to pick between the two.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 30, 2011)

both please

edit: though the femboys have to be trap-tier to qualify


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 30, 2011)

While I am intrigued by femboys, it would be a purely imaginary relationship. I could never actually handle one. I would want to throttle them or throw them into a lake within the hour. My tastes as a person are that I like those whose personality is androgynous; however, I can be content with a tomboy, hence my vote.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> I love women who can kick it just as hard as I do. So so few :<. And girly men? Delicious.


 
Hey there.~ :V


----------



## Glitch (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomboys are hotter. 
No dicks involved. :V


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Hey there.~ :V


 *wink*


Glitch said:


> Tomboys are hotter.
> No dicks involved. :V


But but but, DICKS!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually like more tomboyish girls better. :V


----------



## Xegras (Apr 30, 2011)

Geuss I'm the stereotypical guy if I like a girl that acts like a girl but is a little bit tomboyish.


----------



## Pine (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomboyish girls are very fun to hang out with, probably because I can't stand being around girly-girls or girls who easily get offended by masculine shit :V


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2011)

Glitch said:


> Tomboys are hotter.
> No dicks involved. :V


 
that's their DOWNSIDE

they have to at least like wearing a strapon/feeldoe


----------



## Itakirie (May 1, 2011)

TOMBOYS. Seriously, I can't stand whiny little girls.

And femboys...it depends. Some are cute, others scare me.


----------



## Tabasco (May 1, 2011)

I will never understand the femboy craze. Absolutely cannot find anything arousing about them. :S


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 1, 2011)

Both are hot.


----------



## BTA (May 1, 2011)

Neither. Tomboys are too manly. Femboys are too girly.


----------



## Volkodav (May 1, 2011)

BTA said:


> Neither. Tomboys are too manly. Femboys are too girly.


 This. If I had to choose though I'd choose femboys. Not for personality or anything [definately not*], but a guy + sort of twink looking? Very yes


*I dated a guy that I'd consider a femboy. He was the most hormonal, crybabyish, unstable bitch I've ever met.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 1, 2011)

Tomboys rock. Femboys... well, if they look feminine, yay, but if they act like girly girls with dicks, nothx.


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Tomboys rock. Femboys... well, if they look feminine, yay, but if they act like girly girls with dicks, nothx.


 
But Gibby... Arent you a femboy? 

:V


----------



## Radiohead (May 1, 2011)

People are weird about it. Some people hate it when I mistake them for another gender (and to those people, fuck off, it's an honest mistake) but then some people hate it when I mistake them for the gender their genitals match. Don't get your panties/boxers in a bunch when I make a mistake. As for the people who say, "It's cool, but would you call me this instead? I'm a trans/I look androgynous/I like to look pretty sometimes", I'm okay with that. If you look androgynous, don't get mad when people don't get your gender right. 

On that note, I like both as long as they don't act like the aforementioned people.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> *wink*


lol



Heckler & Koch said:


> I actually like more tomboyish girls better. :V


 Dude, your avi's sooo funny. XD


----------



## Volkodav (May 1, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> But Gibby... Arent you a femboy?
> 
> :V


 
gibby's *my* femboy


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 1, 2011)

I hate both of them.


----------



## Glitch (May 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> that's their DOWNSIDE
> 
> they have to at least like wearing a strapon/feeldoe


 
I act like a boy.  I would happily wear a strapon.
The only thing "girly" about me is that I wear eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2011)

Glitch said:


> I act like a boy.  I would happily wear a strapon.
> The only thing "girly" about me is that I wear eyeliner and mascara.


 
Did someone say girl with a strapon? ;V


----------



## Volkodav (May 1, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Did someone say girl with a strapon? ;V


 Gross
Girls + strapons = gross, unless it's like BDSM humiliation play


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> gibby's *my* femboy


 
Can't we share him? ;(


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 1, 2011)

Om nom nom, fembois.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 1, 2011)

I like tough men.


----------



## Spatel (May 2, 2011)

Tomboys are insanely hot. Femboys can be, but only if they act like girls that are tomboys.

So basically everyone should be tomboys.


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2011)

I like femboys in my fiction only, they're kind of a turnoff IRL especially if they can't pull it off right.

And I like tomboys too, kinda cause I -am- one.


----------



## Heimdal (May 2, 2011)

Tomboys are awesome. I know an incredibly cute one that used to work with wood (carpenter), then worked with pipe (plumber's assistant.) Despite that, she is gay.

Femboys annoy me most of the time. Man-up, son!


----------



## Oovie (May 2, 2011)

I don't like woman who are completely manly or men who are completely girly, though I'd say I like femboys somewhat more than tomboys.


----------



## Ziggywolf (May 2, 2011)

Hm,,, hard to say I guess I like em either way.
That being said, I rather like tough girls, my wife
for example can handle a sword as well as any guy I know.
I gues femmeboys are fun to fool around with, but in the long run
I want someone who is my equal.


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Can't we share him? ;(


 no  sorry, gibby is a one-guy kinda girl


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 2, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Femboys annoy me most of the time. Man-up, son!


 
They can be annoying. I just hate seeing the ones that seem to forget they are men. Do us a favour and act like men, but look girlish at the same time, know what I mean?



Clayton said:


> no  sorry, gibby is a one-guy kinda girl


 
Hurr. :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hurr. :V


Hahaha i was dying when i was typing that


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2011)

I'm a Tomboy. 

Femboys make me want to slap them.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'm a Tomboy.
> 
> Femboys make me want to slap them.


 They like that sort of thing :V


----------



## SnowFox (May 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> They like that sort of thing :V


 
Jash must like it. He keeps going back for more!


----------



## Thatch (May 2, 2011)

The question is badly formulated, because "tomboy" is just a style, and the actual girl can be either pretty or ugly regardless. A pretty tomboy with be hot, an ugly one won't.



And you goddamn bifags, asking whether a dude or a lass is hotter is not a valid query either. All girlybwahs can die in a fire :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Femboys make me want to slap them.


 
*hides from Zeke* >_>


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *hides from Zeke* >_>


 
YOU'D BEST RUN, LITTLE BITCH

NIGGA GONNA FUCK YOU OVER


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> They like that sort of thing :V


 Its true, they do


----------

